# [OT] New year :)

## nelchael

Najlepszego w nowym roku  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

/me się podczepia i nie chce mu się myśleć. więc życzy tego samego i wzajemnie.

----------

## Kajan

Ramu 200 Gigabajtowego 

Procka Terahercowego

Dysku 300 Terabajtowego 

GeForce'a zarąbistego

Jądra dobrze skompilowanego i os-u bezpiecznego

Łącza terabitowego 

Sylwestra pijanego 

W jeszcze większym skrócie WSZYSTKIEGO DOBREGO !!!

Dobry rok dla Open Source // warto powspominac  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## yaq

gcc -O3 -fnajlepszego wszyscy.cpp  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Wszyskiego naj naj wszsytkim w nowym roku, żeby gentoo działało wam jak marzenie  :Cool: 

----------

## c2p

Nigdy nie byłem dobry w składaniu życzeń. Powiem tylko tak krótko: wszystko co było złe niech zniknie na zawsze (windows, bugi), a co było dobre, niech będzie jeszcze lepsze (ludzie, świat gentoo, linux). 

Pozdrawiam, Karol

----------

## keman

Najlepszego  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

Wszystkiego nalepszego

i

łącza 100 Megowego :>

----------

## remik

W nowym roku samych sukcesow zawodowych i osobistych,

bezawaryjnych komputerow,

wysokich transferow

i skrzynek email bez spamu

----------

## tomekb

Wszystkiego najlepszego w nowym roku! Oby był lepszy niż ten kończący się 2005  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

Wszystkiego najlepszego w nowym już roku, spełnienia noworocznych postanowień i takich tam innych  :Smile: 

----------

## rusekxxxbema

Witom !

Wczoroj sylwestor, to chlonie muy byc - bo czas chloc zeby bylo git.

Jo kaco mom letszego niz w zeszłym oku, a co zeszscie chloli zeby dzisioj miec tokiego kaca?

Ja to co zwykle (w zeszedlym roku), tyle że wiencej.

Od grzea dwie stówki porzyczone, i wsio przepite, a cza by cos wypic - moze wychleje spiryt bo porzycze od grzea jeszcze stówke na poprawe nastroju.

Ale tera do zeczy, co chloliscie, bo ja:

16:00) Na rozgrzewe poszło piwo, królewsko mocne, kazdy se po jednym wychloł.

16:30) Wudka siwucha, po 0,5l na głowe - muy byc nie? sami pendzilim z pola grzea (tam gdzie romek japkiem w kota rzucał, co by znaleźć)

17:10) batoniki kupione u ubola, kukuryku, porzyczone ulubione od grzea, wienc zem se zjod, i zapił niebieskim (bańkom)

17:25) potem poszedło piwo królewskie - niestety sie skończyło to co pener wygroł, bo przechlalim wsio, to kupił żem w tenczy pszeterminowane, za 0.99zł za puszke. miejsce zakupu była to tencza

1Cool tera pilim spiryt z wudom absolwent, i tym całym grelelellelelelremremem, niwiem jok to siem pisze, ale gowno słabe, a na flaszce piszom - greleleeelle dla całej rodziny, i sie gwizozdor smieje hahahaha.

19:30) tera siem zrobiło bardzo goronco, to Groga sie nachlalim, to jusz wszysyc byli mocno piojoni

20:30) Jok wszyscy doszedli do siebie, to rusek wzioł i banie u cygana włonczył i podał rum wino jabłkowe mientowe morki vino i po lechu wypilim.

Potem sie troche w korty pograło, a roman dwa razy jezioro pszepłynoł.

22) Tera wiadomo roman siem zmenczył cza siem rozgrzac to idzie wuda czysta Smirnoff, z vintem primitivo (O! kupił, 19,90 za flaszke - jok kupił 2 to żem mu powiedział żeby pipipippi).

23) Tera to żem sie nachlał tak wuody e mineło troche zebym nowy rok zooważył nie

24) nowy rok, roman mowi ze cza otworzyc brame malucchem i rubi tak jak powiedział.

potem pijem wude, i je goloneczka i tatar, nie?

kukuryku na deser, i ponczki co grzechu ukrad z tenczy.

1:30)tera to zem wypił 2l wudy, bo nowy rok, to na chama sie pije.

Zapił żem to 2l soku ananasowego - godom wam muy byc.

troche stracilim wszyscy na formie - gromy w zapałki

2:50) tera to żem wypił juz kulturalnie, mieszanke - piwo fortuna, wino jabzowe, nalewka wisniowa no i nie było wiencej alkocholi to zem spiryt kamforowy dodał (a co?)

wypilim to gnuj był i muy byc nie?

3:30) tera to zem se zjodł golonczke i 0,6l spirytu wychał poszłem spac i tera do was pisze na forum zeby sie was spytoc co zescie wczoroj choli jak wiela (bo ja zem chloł i to wiela jakby nie było wiadomo), i jokiego mocie kaca bo ja letkiego ale grzeu chyba lezy jeszcze a ja se tu pisze i roman pacza.

----------

## kazelot

wszystkiego dobrego w 2006 (oby nie byl gorszy niz poprzednik)

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

najlepszego wszystkiego  :Smile: 

na tyle dzis mnie stac.. zeby 2006 obfitowal w jak najwiecej pozytywnych dla nas wydarzen  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

Marcin

----------

## damjanek

Najlepszego.

----------

## psycepa

j.w. :>

----------

## blazeu

no. to teraz ja  :Smile:  hepi nju jer for ewrybady  :Smile: 

----------

## szczeniak

Najlepszego koledzy, mam nadzieje ze ten rok bedzie duuuuzo lepszy od tamtego  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

zeby bylo tak jak powinno byc i zeby sie chcialo tak jak sie nie chce  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Drwisz

Wszystkiego najlepszego, dużo zdrowia (najważniejsze), i by mażenia się spełaniały(rozsądnie;) ). 

Dobrych dyskusji nad nowym softem.

Przesyłam z lekkim poślizgiem.

----------

